# Lakers Draft: #26: Joradan Farmar #51 Cheick Samb (traded to DET)



## Laker Freak

The season is now over and only 51 days until the draft.

According to NBADraft.net the Lakers will have picks 26 and 51.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

James Augustine and Dee Brown :drool: 

I'm kidding :rofl:


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

I was just about to do this. 
IMO, this draft will play an important role in the continuing development of this young team. I (highly) doubt we're going to find that "missing piece" but we can make a decent addition to our bench, and possibly replace some of our sub-par players.

My draft board (in somewhat order) Note: I've never seen any of the internationals play, and ever since Sasha, I refuse to give judgment on them based on some draft website.
Guards
Obviously we need an upgrade. Not sure if these guys are the answer but they’re solid players.

Guillermo Diaz: 6'2" combo guard Miami
Pros: Sky's the limit for this kid. Explosion dropped off a little after knee surgery, but is still a world class athlete. Nice fluid release on his shot. Good ball-handler. Could be a great defender.
Cons: While his inexperience is somewhat intriguing because of his potential, it's also a concern because he's still very much learning the game. It doesn't look like he doesn't care, but you really don't see any fire in him, especially on the defensive end.

Quincy Douby: 6'3-4" combo guard Rutgers
Pros: Prolific shooter. has a great quick release. Pretty polished offensive game. Could excel in this offense. solid defender.
Cons: a bit skinny. Is he a 2 or a 1?

Shannon Brown: 6'4" combo guard Michigan State
Pros: Athletic FREAK. Great in the open court. Good release on his shot. pretty good ball-handler. could be a great defender.
Cons: Kind good at everything, not great at anything (besides his athleticism). I don't see many point guard skills.

Dee Brown: 6'0" guard Illinois
Pros: Lighting speed. Great in transition. Solid spot of shooter. Great defender. Improving his playmaking skills. 
Cons: 6'0" tall w/o a huge wingspan or great explosivness to make up for it. not a very good shot creator. speed makes him play a little out of control (much improved though). Still learning to play point.

Note: Didn't see much of Jordan Farmar, Kyle Lowry, or Bobby Brown in college. NOT a fan of Darius Washington, or Daniel Gibson.

Swingmen (if we need to replace Deaven)
Slim pickins' in the late first round. Maurice Ager and Hassan Adams are possibilities, but would be reaches. Second round possibilities;

Bobby jones: 
Pros: Would be a GREAT pick-up. Solid athlete. Tough as nails. Great defender. Extremely unselfish. Will do whatever is asked.
Cons: While he’s not the terrible offensive player some make him out to be, he’s certainly not a great one. Doesn’t really look for his shot. Terrible ball-handler.

James White
Pros: Remarkable athleticism. 6’7” with long arms. Improved offensive game 
Cons: I’ve watched him all the way through college and he’s never going to live up to the hype he had coming out of high school. He’s going to be 24 be the time the season starts. Tired of talking about his “upside”

Big Men
With Kwame’s emergence as a 5 (not a 4), we will have 3 Centers on the team. I see no logical reason to take another one unless his name is LaMarcus Aldridge. That said I haven’t seen any real intriguing 4’s. At least not that will be available. 

My Ideal draft would be to pick one of the guards that I mentioned (in that order), and pick up bobby jones in the second round.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Brian34Cook said:


> James Augustine and Dee Brown :drool:
> 
> I'm kidding :rofl:


If we get Dee Brown, I'm going to shoot myself.


----------



## 22ryno

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

From a guards standpoint I like Sergio Rodriguez.

He is 6'3" and supposedly the best passer in Europe. I've seen video of him and he is a good shooter as well. In the mold of a young Tony Parker. He could be available at 26 because at times he has been inconsistent.

If we are trading away some of the small fowards we have I like drafting Steve Novak. He is the purest shooter in the draft(not named JJ) and this team could use some consistent outside help.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Eternal said:


> If we get Dee Brown, I'm going to shoot myself.


Dont worry he wont fall to 51 :laugh:

Augustine will probably be around in the mid 20's.. He's a nice scorer, rebounder, and solid blocker.. he's just a little foul prone at times..


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

hm i thought we had a 'future' draft pick from miami... as in we can choose whichever year we want to?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

The LAST thing we need is to take another young big man in the draft.

Brian Cook, Andrew Bynum, Ronny Turiaf, Luke Walton, Chris Mihm, Kwame Brown...WE HAVE ENOUGH THANK YOU!!!

My #1 choice would be a PG that will be third-string next year because Parker will be traded along with Mihm for a solid starting PG. Some names that come to mind are Rajon Rondo, Dee Brown, Guillermo Diaz and Daniel Gibson.

However, if we are going to let George go, I can see us taking a SG/SF. If that is the case, I'd love to see us take P.J. Tucker. The guy's a beast and I have a feeling he is going to be a very solid and fierce NBA wingman. With good workouts, I could see him going as high as Orlando at 11. The guy averaged 16ppg and 10rpg this season and shot over 51% all three years of his college career. The more I think about it, the more and more I want us to draft him.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Jordan Farmar, local kid, can control and setup the offense, plays good defense, needs a better jumper but that can be worked on.

I want this guy as a Laker badly!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

I'd like us to draft either Rajon Rondo or Quincy Douby with the 1st rounder and possibly someone like Taj Gray or someone at the 51st pick.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



HallOfFamer said:


> Jordan Farmar, local kid, can control and setup the offense, plays good defense, needs a better jumper but that can be worked on.
> 
> I want this guy as a Laker badly!


:yes: He's my first choice too!


----------



## West44

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Lynx said:


> :yes: He's my first choice too!


Mine too - brains, poise, talent, and he's a winner - can't miss - a player who will get the most out of his "potential".

Aside from that, I'd like some perimeter shutdown "D" ala Bruce Bowen / Raja Bell. Don't forget the rules changes favor quick slashers like T Parker, Barbosa, etc.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

I doubt that (1) Farmar will stay in this year, (2) that he will fall to us.

I really think we are better served to take a combo guard with better scoring skills rather than a pure playmaker. If he is a good playmaker, great, but we REALLY only need two things from that position, great defense on the opposing pt guard, and the ability to consistently knock down the open shot. Think about it, how many of the 1's in the successful teams that ran the triangle offense had a true pass first point guard?


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> However, if we are going to let George go, I can see us taking a SG/SF. If that is the case, I'd love to see us take P.J. Tucker. The guy's a beast and I have a feeling he is going to be a very solid and fierce NBA wingman. With good workouts, I could see him going as high as Orlando at 11. The guy averaged 16ppg and 10rpg this season and shot over 51% all three years of his college career. The more I think about it, the more and more I want us to draft him.


P.J. might turn out to be a good player, but at this point in his carreer, his whole game is based on his physical domanince. I'm not sure how that's going to work as an undersized small forward. I think he'd be a reach w/ our first round pick as there are PLENTY of better players that will be available.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

NBADraft.net says right now we are going for Rajon Rondo. I know they aren't necessarily the best at mocks but they still do a decent job at it and it's getting closer and closer to draft time and they put us with 3 PG's in a row. I think they may think we need a better PG rather than a big right now.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Laker Superstar 34 said:


> NBADraft.net says right now we are going for Rajon Rondo. I know they aren't necessarily the best at mocks but they still do a decent job at it and it's getting closer and closer to draft time and they put us with 3 PG's in a row. *I think they may think we need a better PG rather than a big right now*.


I think we all think that too...


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Drewbs said:


> I think we all think that too...


Very Funny Drewbs. I was just saying it. I was very aware of everyone elses oppinion on that. Not starting anything mods .


----------



## spiraling

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

I say we should trade to get marcus williams. The guy is a fantastic pg, score, quick, and aggressive. The only bad thing about him right now is his 3pt shot which has shown great improvement from freshmen year to soph year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Drewbs said:


> I think we all think that too...


Exactly. Our big men weren't the reason we didn't beat the Suns, it was our guards.

Chris Mihm, Kwame Brown and Lamar Odom playing at C/PF is a pretty darn good front court.

Looking around the league, this year we had a better C/PF rotation than New Jersey, Boston, Milwaukee, New York, Chicago, Washington, Minnesota, Denver (with K-Mart and Nene out so many games), Atlanta, Indiana (with JO out so many games), Charlotte, Seattle, Portland, Phoenix, Golden State and New Orleans.

I mean, being better than 16 other teams at those positions isn't that bad. We can win with these guys; we just need an intelligent and experienced PG who can hit open shots, and a tough PF or SF to play 15-20mpg, play tough around the basket, play hard-nosed defense and grab some rebounds.


----------



## sohail

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

we shold trade up so we could ger marcus williams from uconn
he can fill up the pg spot


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

oops wrong thread.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Raptors won the draft lotto, here's my mock draft 1-15 as of now...

1) Toronto Raptors: LaMarcus Aldridge
Araujo was a bust and the Raptors still need a big man to put alongside Bosh. A frontcourt of Aldridge/Bosh/Villanueva would just be nasty.

2) Chicago Bulls: Tyrus Thomas
The Bulls are set at the guard and forward positions with Hinrich, Duhon, Gordon, Deng and Nocioni. Their big need is at C/PF, as Chandler and Sweeney are really their only half-decent big men. I don't see the Bulls taking Bargnani, as they seem to have gotten into the habit of taking successful college players. Teams are going to be drooling all over Thomas' athleticism, and he and Chandler would block a TON of shots.

3) Charlotte Bobcats: Adam Morrison
Felton/Morrison/Wallace/Okafor/Brezec is not bad for a new team like the Bobcats. The Bobcats have taken Okafor, Felton and May in their first two drafts, and they'll continue that winning tradition with Morrison. They DESPERATELY need a perimeter scorer and this will help to solve that problem.

4) Portland Trailblazers: Rudy Gay
The Blazers will think about Bargnani, but they'll want more a sure thing. Gay, Webster and Telfair would give them a 1-2-3 combo with probably the most potential in the entire league. Plus it would help to sell some tickets again. Nobody wants to see Andrea Bargnani play...at least not yet.

5) Atlanta Hawks: Andrea Bargnani
If there's any team that will take a chance on Bargnani...it's Atlanta. They need a big man more than anything and if he turns out well...good for them, they might have saved themselves. If not...who cares? They've already sucked for 9 or 10 years...they can just suck a little more.

6) Minnesota Timberwolves: Randy Foye
Say it with me...Marko Jaric is not a starting PG. It would also take pressure off of the team to re-sign Marcus Banks. The T-Wolves are fine at swingman with Davis, Hassell and McCants, their big need is at the C position. If Foye turns out well, and they get a C like, say, Przybilla or Nene or Lorenzen Wright, the T-Wolves may be able to hang onto Garnett.

7) Boston Celtics: Patrick O'Bryant
The Celtics have so many young guards and forwards (West, Dickau, Greene, Green, Allen, Gomes) to go along with Pierce and Szczerbiak, so I don't see them being too concerned about that. Kendrick Perkins came on a little bit, but they do need more size, so it would be worth it to take a chance on a 7-footer like O'Bryant. Plus, this is the Celtics...a man with the name O'Bryant was born to play for the Celtics.

8) Houston Rockets: Rodney Carney
The Rockets have so many needs, so it's tough to predict which one they will try to solve through the draft. They certainly need a PG, but I see them pursuing Mike James through free agency to address that issue. I see Marcus Williams as a solid pick for them here, but with McGrady likely to miss 10+ games a season, Carney would make a lot of sense.

9) Golden State Warriors: Marcus Williams
Prediction: The Warriors will trade Derek Fisher. I'm not exactly going out on a limb in saying that, but that's besides the point. The Warriors, like so many other teams, have had so many high draft picks in the recent years that they won't solve their problems with a #9 pick. I personally see the Warriors trading this pick (Maybe along with Murphy and someone for JO? Who knows?), but if they don't...Marcus Williams would make sense.

10) Seattle Supersonics: Ronnie Brewer
The Sonics will bring back Chris Wilcox, and will likely have Mickael Gelabale from last year's draft as well. Their defense last year was horrible, so they'll probably try to address it here. Brewer is very fast and is known for his defense. In the event of another injury to Rashard Lewis, Brewer would fit in well in the starting lineup.

11) Orlando Magic: Brandon Roy
The Magic get kind of a steal here, as some have Roy going several picks higher. The Magic are obviously set at PF/C with Howard and at PG with Nelson. With Fran Vazquez coming over, it's unlikely that they would select Shelden Williams. Thus, the pick that would make the most sense would be Brandon Roy.

12) New Orleans Hornets: Shelden Williams
New Orleans scrambled around at the trading deadline acquiring garbage big men Marc Jackson and Aaron Williams. Now they get a good one to compliement David West and Chris Paul. Williams may only be 6'9", but he's built like an ox, so it's possible that he could start alongside West in the future.

13) Philadelphia 76ers: Tiago Splitter
The 13th pick won't solve Philly's problems, so they'll take a risk by selecting Splitter. At the very worst, he's the next Anderson Varejao, and that's not too bad. With a year of seasoning under Webber, Splitter could turn out to be pretty decent.

14) Utah Jazz: Hilton Armstrong
Some would be shocked to see Armstrong go this high, but with Utah taking him, it's a logical option. The Jazz have enough guards in Giricek, Brown and Miles, so Redick isn't an option. They just took Deron Williams, which rules out PGs such as Lowry or Rondo. With a frontline of Okur and Boozer, the Jazz need rebounders, and with the threat of losing Jarron Collins in free agency, the Jazz should take the best C available.

15) New Orleans Hornets: J.J. Redick
Redick and Williams playing on the same team?! Eat your heart out Hornets fans! J.R. Smith probably won't be back with the Hornets, and Kirk Snyder was their starter last year. Snyder did a decent job, but the Hornets aren't going to make any noise with Kirk Snyder in the starting lineup. The Hornets need a shooter, and Redick is the best one in the draft. With a potential lineup of Paul/Redick/Mason/West/Williams...the Hornets will have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Nice Job with the mock Damian, but one question, isn't the lottery just 14 teams?


----------



## DaBruins

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Roy would indeed be a steal that low. He is the most complete player in the draft IMO.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Nice Job with the mock Damian, but one question, isn't the lottery just 14 teams?


Yeah, I just felt like doing 15.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah, I just felt like doing 15.


OK, just checking. Again, great job with the lottery mock draft.


----------



## 22ryno

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

I was telling you guys about Sergio Rodriguez. Now here is some clips to check out.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qKGWhHADlE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qKGWhHADlE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBa0dqhRdas"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBa0dqhRdas" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I wouldn't mind having him. He could start fast breaks to get this team more easy baskets. Also watch how his big men actually catch the ball.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Mabye I'm reading a little too much into it but according to 

http://www.draftexpress.com/workout.php?sort=3&pid=0&tid=28

Shawne Williams worked out for us on the 24th. On the 25th...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2457283

100% speculation on my part. Not sure if he'll fall that far, he certainly has mid first round talent. Would be an interesting pick.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



22ryno said:


> I was telling you guys about Sergio Rodriguez. Now here is some clips to check out.
> 
> <object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qKGWhHADlE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" height="350" width="425"></object>
> 
> 
> <object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBa0dqhRdas" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" height="350" width="425"></object>
> 
> I wouldn't mind having him. He could start fast breaks to get this team more easy baskets. Also watch how his big men actually catch the ball.


Wow.... That kid is good. If scouts take a long at this he can go top 10. Is he even in the draft though?


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

 <table width="600"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#ffff00"> <td height="169" width="93"> 







​ </td> <td height="169" width="53"> #11







​ </td> <td height="169" width="394">*Sergio Rodriguez
Birthdate: 6/12/86
NBA Position: Point Guard
Ht: 6-3
Wt: 180
Int Team: **Estudiantes Club Madrid**
Hometown: Santa Cruz, Spain*</td> <td height="169" width="40"> *2005
Stats*​</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table bgcolor="#ffff00" width="600"> <tbody><tr> <td height="38"> NBA Comparison: Jason Williams

For Sergio Rodriquez, the nickname "Spanish Magician" wasn't given, it was earned ... His imaginitive, charismatic, off the wall playing style combined with innate leadership abilities, has earned him not only respect, but the interest of many NBA scouts ... Owns a variety of offense weapons, but is at his best when breaking down defenders with his lethal crossover, or feeding a teammate for an easy basket ... Incredible quickness and ball handling ability make taking any defender 1-1 appear effortless ... Most impressive is his ability to find the open teammate in traffic ... He has the uncanny ability to see passing lanes before they open up, thus enabling him to nearly always make the right decision with the ball. While not incredibly gifted athletically, Sergio always finds a way to get the shot up, or draw the foul when around the basket ... Hits open shots, especially in the clutch, and shoots the three ball well enough to keep any defender honest ... Absolutely loves to run the fast break, using his extreme quickness and good finishing ability to convert most of the time ... Quickness and anticipation make him a capable ball hawk, as well as a solid off the ball defender ... His nickname (The Spanish Magician) fits him well, sometimes it appears the moves he makes, and the passes he fires, aren't real ... This kid has a world of talent, and just must continue to develop. 

Weaknesses: Not really a physical marvel (6'3, 170 lbs.) as his explosiveness is just average ... Not very strong and can still be pushed around by the bigger guards ... Still prone to being careless with the ball, and can get carried away trying to entertain, making impossible passes, or trying to force a three when a smart play is needed ... Often goes for the flashy play instead of the simple, smart, play Also could use some work on defense, mostly staying fundamental and exerting the same intensity and effort ... Outside jump shot also needs some fine tuning, it is very formidable now, but shot selection and shooting percentage both need improvement. 

Notes: Many Spanish scouts compare him to Jason Williams because of his flare for crowd pleasing plays. However, unlike Williams, Sergio has leadership abilities that can allow him to be a better pro. Needs more experience, but has already had a two breakout games with 18 and 14 points.

By Rob Salvador and Aran Smith 10/18/04

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 


Copyright © 2004 Sports Phenoms, Inc. All rights reserved. ​


----------



## Shady*

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

^Another physically weak PG?


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Another Emplay Article...


As the month of May nears an end, the Los Angeles Lakers continue to prepare for the off-season. With last week's draft lottery establishing the official order, teams have begun in earnest to map out their draft strategy. The Lakers have traded away their pick to the Boston Celtic deal to acquire Chris Mihm. They also acquired the Miami Heat pick in the Shaquille O'Neal trade. The net result is that Los Angeles will pick at 26 instead of at their "actual" position of 21. The Phoenix Suns have since acquired the Lakers' 21st pick. LA also has the 51st pick in the second round.

With the order finally set, NBA franchises have begun the early stages of trade negotiation. They've started working out players who are expected to be available in their pick range. This particular draft doesn't necessarily contain a ton of star power, but there are a number of solid players to be had even as late as 26. Still, it's every team's obligation to explore trading up from low position, down from high and even out of the draft entirely for teams already stacked with young talent.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17540.shtml


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Guillermo Diaz Guillermo Diaz Guillermo Diaz Guillermo Diaz Guillermo Diaz Guillermo Diaz Guillermo DiazGuillermo Diaz Guillermo Diaz Guillermo Diaz Guillermo Diaz Guillermo Diaz Guillermo Diaz


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

"He would have open lanes to drive and opportunities for open looks from the outside thanks to Kobe Bryant. He has the potential to become an all-around scorer and distributor in the NBA and the* Lakers would be one of the best fits for his talents*... *With Diaz, the Lakers wouldn’t have to worry about Parker’s inexperience shooting set shots.* He can create for himself as well as for other teammates and has the potential to become *quite the scorer for the Lake Show for years to come*." -realgm analysis on the Lakers drafting Diaz

:rofl:


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Diaz and Douby are my first choices. Diaz prob has more "upside", because he's a better athelete and he's still kinda new to organized ball. Douby, however, has a complete offensive arsenal.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

"had a two breakout games with 18 and 14 points."


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Quincy Douby is the man.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

<table width="600"><tbody><tr><td height="161" width="122">







​ </td> <td height="161" width="71"> #21









​ </td> <td height="161" width="391">*Marcus Vinicius
Birthdate: 1/4/84
NBA Position: Small Forward
Ht: 6-9
Wt: 220
Int Team: San Carlos
Hometown: Sao Paulo, Brazil*  </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
Strengths: A natural born offensive player, Marcus can do anything with the ball. Has a perfect shot, shooting from the 3-pt line or the perimeter. With his size, can shoot over anyone and his long arms provide a high release point. Has all the fundaments of the game, can pass, dribble, play post-up, penetrate the boards and his ball-handling is very strong for a men of his size. Runs the floor like a 6-3 guy, with spectacular agility and he excels in the fast break situation. Already has a good leaping ability and his body hasn't fully developed so it can improve. 

Weaknesses: Defense; he has a lot to learn defensively. Doesn't seem to enjoy playing defense and will have to improve his intensity and effort here. Also must gain some strength and bulk to contend with NBA players. Sometimes looks lost and has bouts of inconsistency, but his knowledge and feel for the game will improve as he gains experience. He's still learning the game but with international experience (Italian league), in three years Marcus could be a top 3 International prospect. 

Full name: Marcus Vinicius Vieira de Souza 

-Vinicius Fontana


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

I'm suprised there is not more conversation in here w/ the draft less than 10 days away. Let's see your draft boards. maybe a top five (realistic picks, please.) Here is mine.

1.) Quincy Douby
2.) Guillermo Diaz
3.) Shannon Brown
4.) Mardy Collins
5.) Shawne Williams

note: never seen any of the internationals. Marcus Vinicius and Thabo Sefolosha sound like nice players in the scouting reports

I also have a don't draft top five. PLEASE don't draft:

1.) Rajon Rondo
2.) Hilton Armstrong
3.) PJ Tucker
4.) Paul Davis
5.) Kevin Pittsnogle


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

I hope the Lakers work out a deal with the Sonics and the Bulls so that we end with either the #10 pick and/or Chris Duhon. 
I really want to see Randy Foye in a Lakers jersey. 
If Foye falls all the way to #10, Mitch should ring up the phone and strike a deal as soon as possible.


----------



## West44

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Silk D said:


> I also have a don't draft top five. PLEASE don't draft:
> 
> 1.) Rajon Rondo
> 2.) Hilton Armstrong
> 3.) PJ Tucker
> 4.) Paul Davis
> 5.) Kevin Pittsnogle


while not disagreeing, interested to hear your reasons.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Here's my draft board:

*1st Round*

1.) Jordan Farmar
2.) Mardy Collins
3.) Shawne Williams
4.) Josh Boone
5.) Rajon Rondo

*2nd Round*

1.) Dee Brown
2.) Daniel Gibson
3.) Ryan Hollins
4.) Eric Williams
5.) Hasan Adams


----------



## West44

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

1.) Jordan Farmar
2.) Maurice Ager
3.) Alexander Johnson
4.) Quincy Douby
5.) Guillermo Diaz


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



West44 said:


> while not disagreeing, interested to hear your reasons.



1.) Rajon Rondo. Jump shot, IMO, is beyond repair. He COULD turn into a DECENT shooter, but I think this will always be his (huge) weakness. In this offense, that is not acceptable from our 1.

2.) Hilton Armstron. Not enough skills to be a PF, not enough size and/or strength to be a C.

3.) PJ Tucker. A beast at the college level. Whole game is base on physical dominance. Don't see it working at the next level at 6'5, 225. For every Ruben Patterson and Bonzi Wells, there are 1000 similar players that just don't make it.

4.) Paul Davis. "Soft" is the word. I just hate his game

5.) Kevin Pittsnogle. OMG, where do I start. Brian Cook is a good shooter, and not much else. Pittsnogle is a (very) good shooter and is absolutely terrible at everything else. He is a downright AWFUL rebounder for a player his size, and he will ALWAYS be a defensive liability.

note. Unless alexander johnson falls to us (which I doubt w/ his good workouts), I see absolutely no reason to not draft a guard.


----------



## video

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Do you think that Farmar will still be available at No. 26? If he is I would take him. And what happened to the rumors that they would trade L.O. for a No.2 pick from the Bulls.


----------



## West44

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



video said:


> Do you think that Farmar will still be available at No. 26? If he is I would take him. And what happened to the rumors that they would trade L.O. for a No.2 pick from the Bulls.


Well, no unfortunately. His stats at the draft combine (42 in vertical & 12th best overall) pretty much sealed his fate above 20 IMO although some draft boards have him very close to our pick. I still think the guy's a major sleeper - one of the top 8 players in the draft.

Lamar to Bulls seems to have cooled off. Have also heard Marion to the bulls for Thomas with add'l players and picks.


----------



## West44

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Lakers taking a close look at James White.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1366


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Looks like Bynum isn't on block..

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/feat...ttp://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

<table width="600"><tbody><tr><td height="212" width="127">








​ </td> <td height="212" width="88">  #25







​ </td> <td height="212" width="318"> * Mardy Collins 
Birthdate: 8/4/84
NBA Position: PG/SG
College: Temple
Class: Senior
Ht: 6-6
Wt: 205
Hometown: Philadelphia, PA
High School: Simon Gratz 
Team Site Profile *  </td> <td height="212" width="47"> *2005
Stats*
​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table> NBA Comparison: Aaron McKie

Strengths: At 6-6 he's got the ability to run the show from the point guard position ... Very smooth offensive abilities ... Plays a controlled game, doesn't try to be too flashy or make spectacular plays, keeps it simple and effective ... Excellent vision and passing ... Shooting mechanics and fundamentals are very good ... Good ball handler ... Long arms help out with closing passing lanes and getting to the rim ... Good defender coming out of the Temple system which emphasizes defense ... Excellent at anticipating passes, ball hawking style ... Great team player, excellent versatility ... Extremely durable player, plays almost 40 minutes every game, and rarely if ever misses a start. 

Weaknesses: Never a bigtime scorer, although the Temple system limits him somewhat in that regard ... Shooting %s have never been great from outside, although these numbers get hurt by collapsing defenses and forced shots taken with the shot clock running low ... Lacks a very athletic body, especially on appearance ... Not a very physical player, should use his size advantage better offensively ... Not a huge leaper, lacks great explosiveness or a devastating first step ... Upside is decent, but not off the charts ... One of those guys who is solid in a number of areas, but fails to stand out in any one area ... Must become better at moving without the ball, can be a little too ball dependant ... Free throw shooting is below average ...

Noooooooo not another Mckie!


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

They had us taking earlier. Then he jumped up 10 spots

<table width="599"><tbody><tr><td height="168" width="120">








​</td> <td height="168" width="59"> #9 







​</td> <td width="355">*Thabo Sefolosha
Birthdate: 5/2/84
NBA Position: Shooting Guard
Ht: 6-6
Wt: 213
Int Team: Angelico Biella (Italy)
Hometown: Vevey, Switzerland
Team Site Profile*</td> <td height="168" width="45"> *2005 Stats*
​</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
NBA Comparison: Reece Gaines

Strengths: Has improved considerably in the past year ... A catch and shoot guy ... His offensive game has made great strides, last year he could barely shoot, and now he appears much more confident ... The Italian team he plays for runs a wide open offense which has really helped his game ... Extremely long limbs ... Since adding 10-15 pounds in the past year, he is less afraid of playing physical ... His ball handling and passing ability are his strengths ... Really excels handling the ball ... His defense has improved, always looking for steals, and quickly turns them into fast break opportunities ... Attacks the rim well with excellent leaping ability and body control ... 

Weaknesses: Last year he lacked intensity, but he has improved upon it ... Lacks a tremendous offensive feel ... Tends to use his athleticism to his advantage, maybe too much, which he wont be able to do against American players ... Still must improve his offensive game a lot ... Some have doubts about his leadership ability ... His ability to shoot off the dribble is in question ... His midrange game needs a lot of work ... Lacks range on his shot ...

-Cristian Biagini 1/12/06 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Strengths: Improving guard playing under a very good coach... Putting up decent stats in French league ... A great rebounder for a wing ... Amazing ball-handling ability, decent athleticism and a quick first step... A 2G but has the ability to play some point ... Good defender because of his size and long arms. Also a good ballhawk ...

Weaknesses: Must improve his shooting abilitiy, it's decent but can improve ... Needs to develop into a leader on the court and organize his offensive skills. 

Notes: His parents are from South Africa. Has an older brother, Kgomotso (born in 1983), who's also playing in Switzerland.
-Stefan Lorenz 2004


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*



Cris said:


> They had us taking earlier. Then he jumped up 10 spots
> 
> <table width="599"><tbody><tr><td height="168" width="120">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ </td> <td height="168" width="59"> #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ </td> <td width="355">*Thabo Sefolosha
> Birthdate: 5/2/84
> NBA Position: Shooting Guard
> Ht: 6-6
> Wt: 213
> Int Team: Angelico Biella (Italy)
> Hometown: Vevey, Switzerland
> Team Site Profile*</td> <td height="168" width="45"> *2005 Stats*
> ​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>
> NBA Comparison: Reece Gaines
> 
> Strengths: Has improved considerably in the past year ... A catch and shoot guy ... His offensive game has made great strides, last year he could barely shoot, and now he appears much more confident ... The Italian team he plays for runs a wide open offense which has really helped his game ... Extremely long limbs ... Since adding 10-15 pounds in the past year, he is less afraid of playing physical ... His ball handling and passing ability are his strengths ... Really excels handling the ball ... His defense has improved, always looking for steals, and quickly turns them into fast break opportunities ... Attacks the rim well with excellent leaping ability and body control ...
> 
> Weaknesses: Last year he lacked intensity, but he has improved upon it ... Lacks a tremendous offensive feel ... Tends to use his athleticism to his advantage, maybe too much, which he wont be able to do against American players ... Still must improve his offensive game a lot ... Some have doubts about his leadership ability ... His ability to shoot off the dribble is in question ... His midrange game needs a lot of work ... Lacks range on his shot ...
> 
> -Cristian Biagini 1/12/06
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Strengths: Improving guard playing under a very good coach... Putting up decent stats in French league ... A great rebounder for a wing ... Amazing ball-handling ability, decent athleticism and a quick first step... A 2G but has the ability to play some point ... Good defender because of his size and long arms. Also a good ballhawk ...
> 
> Weaknesses: Must improve his shooting abilitiy, it's decent but can improve ... Needs to develop into a leader on the court and organize his offensive skills.
> 
> Notes: His parents are from South Africa. Has an older brother, Kgomotso (born in 1983), who's also playing in Switzerland.
> -Stefan Lorenz 2004


They compare almost everyone on their mock to NBA All Stars, but the one guy they think the Lakers will pick is compared to Reece Gaines. :rofl:


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread*

Today the Celtics traded their pick for Sebastian Telfair which is good news for Laker fans who want a want a PG in this draft. The reason why is because most mocks had the Celtics taking a gaurd with their pick and now all the point gaurds will be pushed down the board.


----------



## City_Dawg

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

/\Wouldn't the lakers be better suited to address thier PG needs through Free Agency?


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



City_Dawg said:


> /\Wouldn't the lakers be better suited to address thier PG needs through Free Agency?


The best they could do in Free Agency is Marcus Banks and even if Banks was still on the roster I would still take a combo gaurd like Brown or Ager.


----------



## Pnack

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

I think J.J would be perfect for the Lakers, we need a pure shooter for when Kobe gets doubled.


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



KobeBryant08 said:


> I think J.J would be perfect for the Lakers, we need a pure shooter for when Kobe gets doubled.


I would love to have J.J.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Wonder whos going to be there at 26.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

I see Farmar coming to LA!


----------



## West44

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



Unique said:


> I see Farmar coming to LA!


I'm strongly in favor of that idea...predicted to go a pick or two above us last I saw.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

If we land Quincy Douby, Shannon Brown, or Guillermo Diaz, I'll be ecstatic.

Jordan Farmar, and James white would be nice choices also, if those players aren't on the board


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Dee Brown or James Augustine and I'd freak out.. lol


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

My top 5 remaining for the Lakers now that Carney is gone-

1) Farmar
2) Marcus Williams
3) Quincy Douby
4) Shannon Brown
5) Rajon Rondo


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

wow, the PG's are really falling through the cracks. just praying Rondo is gone by our pick, so the temptation isn't even there.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

this is looking good. The next six teams have point guards by the names of Gilbert Arenas, mike bibby, steve nash, jason kidd, and (NYN) Steve francis and stephon marbury.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

I'm just praying we don't select a 4 or 5. Our needs are in the backcourt (don't trust McKie) and most of the teams ahead of us (New York, Sacramento, New Jersey, New Jersey and Phoenix) should not be drafting small.

It would be awesome if we were the first team to draft a PG.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Farmar!


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

New top 5-

1) Farmar
2) Williams
3) Brown
4) Ager
5) Hassan Adams


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Sweet, my "please don't draft list" is almost off the board. Now please just don't draft Paul Davis.

Draft Board

1- Shannon Brown
2- Guillermo Diaz
3- Jordan Farmar
4- Kyle Lowry


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Still plenty there for the taking.. we'll see what Cleveland does!


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Come on Farmar! 

Just please no Euro I have never seen play or even heard of.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Here comes LA!


----------



## Steez

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Mitch wants to pick James White... take Farmarrrrr


----------



## Steez

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Farmar!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Score!


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

With the 26th pick the Lakers select....

PG Jordan Farmar, UCLA


----------



## West44

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Wooo Hooo!!!


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

haha i told u


----------



## Steez

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



Brian34Cook said:


> With the 26th pick the Lakers select....
> 
> PG Jordan Farmar, UCLA


I am really happy with that pick..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Message from Cris and I.......


YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!

Finally a good ****ing pick by Mitch THE ***** KUPCHAK and Co.!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Let's get faaaaaaaded!!!!!


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

We get a steve nash-type point guard in Farmar, very good pick. Now we just have to get sleeper Leon Powe.


----------



## Steez

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Theres mitch


----------



## Steez

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Theres mitch

Alot of calls regarding Lamar Odom... but Mitch said he will not trade him...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Hometown boy!!!


----------



## KDOS

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Great pick, UCLA product, a point guard and has his Airness last name as his first. What more could you ask?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

So whats the scoop on this kid people?? what are his pros?? Cons?? What can he do for our team??


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



CubanLaker said:


> So whats the scoop on this kid people?? what are his pros?? Cons?? What can he do for our team??


Perfect for the triangle 42 INCH VERTICAL!!! Very good playmaker, Needs practice on shoothing though.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Good pick. Now I just hope we do what we can to get James White of Bobby Jones to replace Deaven George.


----------



## KDOS

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

James White picked by portland.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Good pick by Lakers. :cheers: 

Very happy with it.


----------



## West44

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



Unique said:


> I see Farmar coming to LA!


Nice call Unique!


----------



## DaBruins

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

dream pick for me of course. Go Lakers!


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

sounds good to me... hm, we almost got within range of marcus williams too, he seems like a better player but then again i dont know all that much about college ball.

btw, mitch has a decent history of drafting. i mean, the guy's he's picked have not yet proven to be busts yet. luke walton will probably start next year (basically they got a starter with a 2nd rounder, 32nd overall). then look at brian cook, it's not like he's totally paid off... but any time you have a 24th pick that is still in the NBA after 3 seasons, it's not too bad. same thing with sasha.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Guess this means that the Lakers aren't going after Sam? :whoknows:


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

bobby jones to minny.

that sucks.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Farmer will be a starter, Parker will be on the trading market. And when they were interviewing the laker GM (forget his name), he said he would still trade shaq if he could go back and time, but to be honest if u could go back in time u wouldnt do that deal because LA wouldve won the title with shaq and kobe.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Stunned that Diaz has Fallen this far. I know we just took a point guard, but if this guy is available and Hassan Adams is off the board, we HAVE to take him. IMO, he's a better fit in the triangle than Farmar is.


----------



## Steez

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Damn... Leon Powe is gone


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Take Adams Or Diaz!!!

Pleas GAWD no Gansey or Pittsnogle


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

SAmb?


----------



## Steez

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Cheik Samb?


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Lakers got a center?


----------



## Steez

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Picked Samb with Adams and Diaz available...


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Lmao Samb? WTF? 

Who he?

BTW in extra news I'm very very pumped to see Deron and Dee reunited!


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

mitch couldn't make two good moves in one day, it's just not in his character...

who the hell is samb


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



Pain5155 said:


> Farmer will be a starter, Parker will be on the trading market. And when they were interviewing the laker GM (forget his name), he said he would still trade shaq if he could go back and time, but to be honest if u could go back in time u wouldnt do that deal because LA wouldve won the title with shaq and kobe.


that logic = wrong. shaq wasn't happy, wouldn't have been as motivated. not just that, but kobe could have left the lakers because of shaq.

if i were mitch, i'd do the same thing again.


----------



## Steez

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

I know Cheik Samb's brother is good lol... dont know about Cheik...


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Diaz is NOT just an athelete. I doubt he'll be a star or anything, but he could've done well here, and will certainly be better than samb. mitch will be sorry.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

<table width="600"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#006600"><td height="151" width="69">#15









​ </td> <td height="151" width="360"> *Cheikh Samb
Birthdate: 1984
NBA Position: PF/C
Ht: 7-1
Wt: 220
Hometown:  Senegal
European Team: Cornella
*  </td> <td height="151" width="45"> *2005 Stats*
​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
Strengths: A bigman with immense physical tools, but extremely raw fundamentally ... Athletic bigman who runs the floor especially well. Very fluid athlete for a seven footer ... Decent touch around the basket ... He's very raw, but due to his tremendous athleticism, he has NBA interest ... Extremely long wing span, good shot blocker ... Has shown a lot of improvement in the past year ...

Weaknesses: A real project ... Lacks great fundamentals and understanding having started the game late ... Not a great offensive player, lacks range and great post skills ... Not a physically imposing player, doesn't have overpowering strength ... lacks the shoulders and upper body to add much weight ...

Notes: Averages close to 10 pts and 10 rebs per game for Barca's B team Cornella.

-Aran Smith 3/10/06


----------



## Unique

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Lakers get a raw raw raw center :/


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

eh, we dont need other project big mens.. already got kwame and bynum


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Why did we pick him? Pittsnogle is at least developed at offense, waste pick.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



afobisme said:


> eh, we dont need other project big mens.. already got kwame and bynum


Not to mention Marcus Douhit. Unbelievable, 2 great college players on the board, steals at this point in the draft, and they are picked within 3 picks after the lakers waisted theirs.


----------



## West44

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

It looks like they didn't want to burn another roster spot for anyone that was on the board. They'll just leave this guy where he is and if he turns into something eventually, they'll have his rights. Took Gianobili a few yrs to get here.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

He's listed as 7-1, 195 lbs. You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> He's listed as 7-1, 195 lbs. You have got to be kidding me.


So am I but I didnt get far.. :rofl:


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

I don't see this guy even coming to the NBA at all. Just another Marcus Douthit. :sigh:

Didn't Jim Grey report we were interested in James White and Hassan Adams? Adams was still there at 51.

I do like the Farmar pick though. However, I don't really follow college basketball (at least until the tournament begins). Any of you see him contributing right away?


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



mang said:


> I don't see this guy even coming to the NBA at all. Just another Marcus Douthit. :sigh:
> 
> Didn't Jim Grey report we were interested in James White and Hassan Adams? Adams was still there at 51.


yeah, he would have been great, could have added alot of hyphe.


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

lol i aint a lakers fan and im glad im not after that draft becuse i dont think it was a good draft from a lakers perspective


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Im pleased with Famar pick but we could use Hassan Adams instead of samb


----------



## DaBruins

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

no mention of our trade yet!?!

We trade that guy from Senegal to the Pistons for Maurice Evans


----------



## cmd34

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Kupchak..after receiving praise for his first ever solid draft pick started downing champagne and passed out. Ronnie Lester broke it his "rookie free agents to invite to Summer League" card by mistake and drafted this kid who has ZERO chance of making this team.

Dr. Buss: "Hey Phil, I know you hate playing kids but can you give Bynum some more minutes this year? And while you're at it can you give some of Bynum's minutes to Cheik Samb?"


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



DaBruins said:


> no mention of our trade yet!?!
> 
> We trade that guy from Senegal to the Pistons for Maurice Evans



cant tell if ur serious


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

So does this mean the Lakers aren't going after Sam _Cassell_? Sorry if I didn't make that clear...


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



DaBruins said:


> no mention of our trade yet!?!
> 
> We trade that guy from Senegal to the Pistons for Maurice Evans


Are you SERIOUS?!

I remember being impressed by Evans' play back when he played for the Kings.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



Unique said:


> <table width="600"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#006600"><td height="151" width="69">#15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ </td> <td height="151" width="360"> *Cheikh Samb
> Birthdate: 1984
> NBA Position: PF/C
> Ht: 7-1
> Wt: 220
> Hometown:  Senegal
> European Team: Cornella
> *  </td> <td height="151" width="45"> *2005 Stats*
> ​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>
> Strengths: A bigman with immense physical tools, but extremely raw fundamentally ... Athletic bigman who runs the floor especially well. Very fluid athlete for a seven footer ... Decent touch around the basket ... He's very raw, but due to his tremendous athleticism, he has NBA interest ... Extremely long wing span, good shot blocker ... Has shown a lot of improvement in the past year ...
> 
> Weaknesses: A real project ... Lacks great fundamentals and understanding having started the game late ... Not a great offensive player, lacks range and great post skills ... Not a physically imposing player, doesn't have overpowering strength ... lacks the shoulders and upper body to add much weight ...
> 
> Notes: Averages close to 10 pts and 10 rebs per game for Barca's B team Cornella.
> 
> -Aran Smith 3/10/06


In case if anyone of us didn't know how bonehead Mitch is, this pick just proves how clueless he is.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

We got Maurice Evans!!!

Wow! What a great draft! We had the 26th and 51st picks and we came away with Farmar and Evans! Couldn't have dreamed of anything better with that situation.

Evans got 5ppg and 2rpg last season in 14.2mpg (80 games), and had 6ppg and 3rpg in 19mpg the year before for Sacramento. He shoots a good percentage from the field and is signed for $3M total for the next two seasons.

For once I can say it...GREAT JOB MITCH! :clap:


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

http://www.macon.com/mld/macon/sports/colleges/mercer/14925762.htm
Evans is a decent backup


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



Damian Necronamous said:


> We got Maurice Evans!!!
> 
> Wow! What a great draft! We had the 26th and 51st picks and we came away with Farmar and Evans! Couldn't have dreamed of anything better with that situation.
> 
> Evans got 5ppg and 2rpg last season in 14.2mpg (80 games), and had 6ppg and 3rpg in 19mpg the year before for Sacramento. He shoots a good percentage from the field and is signed for $3M total for the next two seasons.
> 
> For once I can say it...GREAT JOB MITCH! :clap:


Yeah, he'll be a nice replacement for Devean at a cheaper price. He's a proven NBA player too so I'm back to loving Mitch again.


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

and 
Mavs deal Pinnock to Lakers
The Mavericks traded rights to No. 58 (J.R. Pinnock) to Lakers for future second-round pick.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2503390


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Damn, we dont need ET anymore


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

Very nice draft

I wonder how Farmar is taking all this
it's great that he's going to play for the Lakers, however, he had the potential to go as high as #13. Just jawdropping to see him fall all the way down to #26.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



nguyen_milan said:


> and
> Mavs deal Pinnock to Lakers
> The Mavericks traded rights to No. 58 (J.R. Pinnock) to Lakers for future second-round pick.
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2503390


wtf who the **** is this guy


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



dannyM said:


> wtf who the **** is this guy


who know?


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



nguyen_milan said:


> and
> Mavs deal Pinnock to Lakers
> The Mavericks traded rights to No. 58 (J.R. Pinnock) to Lakers for future second-round pick.
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2503390


He's nothing more than a Summer League invite. I don't see him making the team.

Hope that 2nd rounder doesn't come back and haunt us.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

what the hell are they going to do with jr pinnock
are they trying to improve their NBDL team or what


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



mang said:


> He's nothing more than a Summer League invite. I don't see him making the team.
> 
> Hope that 2nd rounder doesn't come back and haunt us.


that pick is going to be the next gilbert arenas


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



mang said:


> He's nothing more than a Summer League invite. I don't see him making the team.
> 
> *Hope that 2nd rounder doesn't come back and haunt us.*


so basically we wasted our 2-round pick on Summer league invite... LOL - the true genius of Mitch Cupcake.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Oh well. noone notices that we have kobe and Jordan on the same team? :banana: :laugh: take that shaq!! :cannibal: :jump:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**

they are going to keep him on the NBDL team and see if he can become anything.


----------



## DANNY

nguyen_milan said:


> Oh well. noone notices that we have kobe and Jordan on the same team? :banana: :laugh: take that shaq!! :cannibal: :jump:


lmao good find, i just realized that :worship:


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



Cris said:


> they are going to keep him on the NBDL team and see if he can become anything.


they're gonna watch him become ****
what a genius


----------



## 07McCarthy

jr toar rudy gay up in the turny. i know its one game but man he gave gay fits.


----------



## Cris

*2006 Orlando Predraft Camp: Player Evaluations*


*Top 10 
1. Jordan Farmar (UCLA) -- 9.3 ppg, 2.67 apg, 47.8 fg%, 83.3 ft% -- The real "Jewish Jordan". Bucked the trend and came to camp despite being projected in the first round. Farmar did nothing but strengthen his stock with his performance in Orlando. He scored well and showed great vision and passing ability and the leadership and intelligence teams want in a point guard. How well did Farmar do? According to one scout, he was even one of the (15-20) handful of players voted into the green room.*

*Next 10
**JR Pinnock (George Washington)  -- 13.3 ppg, 3.66 rpg, 54.5 fg%, 75 ft% -- One of the camp's surprises, Pinnock showed well. He didn't try to do too much and seemed to improve as the week went on. He's easily one of the top athlete at his position in the camp, and will have a shot to make a team. He's an NBA athlete who thrives in the open floor. He still lacks an outside shot, but his overall skills and shooting mechanics  seem to be improving.

http://nbadraft.net/2006orlando005.asp
*


----------



## The Lake Show

I am so stoked about seeing Jordan Farmar play under Phil Jackson.

I see him being a Laker for a long, long time. :cheers:


----------



## The One

Cris said:


> *2006 Orlando Predraft Camp: Player Evaluations*
> 
> 
> *Top 10
> 1. Jordan Farmar (UCLA) -- 9.3 ppg, 2.67 apg, 47.8 fg%, 83.3 ft% -- The real "Jewish Jordan". Bucked the trend and came to camp despite being projected in the first round. Farmar did nothing but strengthen his stock with his performance in Orlando. He scored well and showed great vision and passing ability and the leadership and intelligence teams want in a point guard. How well did Farmar do? According to one scout, he was even one of the (15-20) handful of players voted into the green room.*
> 
> *Next 10
> **JR Pinnock (George Washington) -- 13.3 ppg, 3.66 rpg, 54.5 fg%, 75 ft% -- One of the camp's surprises, Pinnock showed well. He didn't try to do too much and seemed to improve as the week went on. He's easily one of the top athlete at his position in the camp, and will have a shot to make a team. He's an NBA athlete who thrives in the open floor. He still lacks an outside shot, but his overall skills and shooting mechanics seem to be improving.*
> 
> *http://nbadraft.net/2006orlando005.asp*


Interesting. 

Is it possible that Mitch pull off a couple of draft steals?


----------



## Hoop Town

did anybody expectd farmar to get drafted this low? do u guys think hes upset about it? would he pull a gilbert arenas lol


----------



## Unique

Hoop Town said:


> did anybody expectd farmar to get drafted this low? do u guys think hes upset about it? would he pull a gilbert arenas lol


I said before the draft he would be drafted by the lakers, BTW welcome to the site.


----------



## Hoop Town

o i see my bad..


----------



## Lynx

Hoop Town said:


> did anybody expectd farmar to get drafted this low? do u guys think hes upset about it? would he pull a gilbert arenas lol


I don't think he should be upset about drafting this low since there were better players ahead of him - however, the draft was full of surprises.

Btw, it took you two months to write a single post on BBB.NET. :no: Welcome!


----------



## City_Dawg

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



Eternal said:


> Good pick by Lakers. :cheers:
> 
> Very happy with it.


Wow, i'd never thought id see the day when people were actually HAPPY with a Mitch pick, the times must be a changing.

BTW, werent the lakers looking to get Maurice Evans before? didnt he turn us down to go play with the Pistons instead? I might be thinking about someone else


----------



## Sean

*Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*

"I'm elated to go to the Lakers," said Pinnock early Thursday morning in an interview. "I'm happy they traded for me."

When they announced his name during the 58th pick, Pinnock said he broke out in tears. The emotions ran after anxiously waiting hours before his name was called.

"I was getting nervous," he said. "We got a call at about [the] 56[th pick] that the Mavericks were interested. When they announced my name, the tears started falling. At the time they stopped, they told me I had been traded to the Lakers. I broke out crying again."

Because he was a second-round pick, a contract is not guaranteed. Pinnock must go through a vigorous training program and must prove himself to the Lakers.

Pinnock, though, is up for the challenge.

"Whatever I have to do to make the team better, I will do," he said. "If they say I need a year in the NBDL (National Basketball Development League), it's a year in the NBDL. If it's come in and play three minutes in a game, then that's what I'll do. Anything to make the Lakers better." 

Click Here


----------



## The Lake Show

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*

^That's an awesome attitude. Best of luck to him, I hope he makes the team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I think the best part about this draft was that, in grabbing Evans, we now look better than we did at the end of last season. 

Very few playoff teams can say that after the NBA draft because it usually takes them all of Free Agency to do so. Now, we have a month or two to improve our team and we already look better than we did a couple months ago.


----------



## Brian34Cook




----------



## Silk D

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*



Sean said:


> "Whatever I have to do to make the team better, I will do," he said. "If they say I need a year in the NBDL (National Basketball Development League), it's a year in the NBDL. If it's come in and play three minutes in a game, then that's what I'll do. Anything to make the Lakers better."



Gotta love that. Yes young man, you play the same position as Kobe. There is not a lot of minutes available.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*

I hope they don't waive Wafer. I want to see him and Pinnock in the D-League. I also want to see McKie gone (this guy needs to retire). I love getting Evans to play behind and next to Kobe.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*



HKF said:


> I hope they don't waive Wafer. I want to see him and Pinnock in the D-League. I also want to see McKie gone (this guy needs to retire). I love getting Evans to play behind and next to Kobe.


Ditto, Accept I would like to see what Mckie has left.


----------



## Laker Freak

Right now there are 16 players using 15 roster spots. The question is if Wafer or McKie will be cut, or if the Lakers send Pinnock to the NBDL.

Smush
Kobe
Odom
Kwame
Mihm
Walton
Cook
Sasha
Evans
Bynum
Turiaf
Farmar
Wafer
Pinnock
McKie
MLE


----------



## HKF

I really don't like Smush or Vujacic. They bring nada.


----------



## Hibachi!

Well, currently the Lakers have three point guards, 

Sasha
Smush
Farmar

One of them is going to be riding the pine all season. And if they get Banks, one's going bye bye. None of them have any trade value, so I'm really wondering what they'll do with 4 guys at PG all of which can't really play the 2 position.


----------



## Unique

Zero Hero said:


> Well, currently the Lakers have three point guards,
> 
> Sasha
> Smush
> Farmar
> 
> One of them is going to be riding the pine all season. And if they get Banks, one's going bye bye. None of them have any trade value, so I'm really wondering what they'll do with 4 guys at PG all of which can't really play the 2 position.


Sasha and Smush can play the 2, Sashas 6'7.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Laker Freak said:


> Right now there are 16 players using 15 roster spots. The question is if Wafer or McKie will be cut, or if the Lakers send Pinnock to the NBDL.
> 
> Smush
> Kobe
> Odom
> Kwame
> Mihm
> Walton
> Cook
> Sasha
> Evans
> Bynum
> Turiaf
> Farmar
> Wafer
> Pinnock
> McKie
> MLE


Pinnock and Wafer to NBDL, McKie cut, bam, theres the roster


----------



## afobisme

i'd like farmar/vujacic for the rotation... down with smush. forget marcus banks too.


----------



## Hibachi!

Unique said:


> Sasha and Smush can play the 2, Sashas 6'7.



Smush isn't big enough to play 2, and Sasha isn't either. Sasha is 6'7, but isn't built like a SG nor is he capable of playing such a position. If Sasha were at the 2, and say Smush were at the 1, who could score of that bunch? The 2 guard needs to have some sort of offensive capability, some sort of slashing ability, some sort of way to create their own shot. Plus Kobe plays the 2 97% of the time and now you picked up Mo Evans who isn't big enough to play the 3 unless you wanted to go REALLY small, leaving not much room for anyone to back up 2 guard, and Sasha CERTAINLY can't play the 3. With 4 PG's, even 3, one of them is going to be riding the pine, and if I could take a guess, it would be Farmar, _maybe_ Sasha. But my bet is on Farmar given the difficulty of the triangle and Phil's history with rookies.


----------



## Kyle

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*



Unique said:


> Ditto, Accept I would like to see what Mckie has left.


umm nothing.

Whoever said Sasha brings nothing, that's false. He's perfect for the triangle. A big guard who can handle the ball and knock down jumpers. He just needs to work on his quickness and decision-making. Trying to pressure Nash 30 feet from the basket is a very bad idea.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*

We're not moving Sasha or Smush to the 2 if we're bringing Laron back, not to mention Rush. I'm very satisfied with the trade for Maurice Evans. The guy is not a bad player off of the bench. Things are looking decent for us. Let's hope that free agency brings the same sort of luck.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*

"they told me I had been traded to the Lakers. I broke out crying again."



Playing with Kobe can't be that bad.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*



Dr.Seuss said:


> "they told me I had been traded to the Lakers. I broke out crying again."
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with Kobe can't be that bad.


 No, stop trying


----------



## Cris

Hoop Town said:


> did anybody expectd farmar to get drafted this low? do u guys think hes upset about it? would he pull a gilbert arenas lol


 *"Man, I'm very excited to be here,'' he said. "It's been the longest month of my life, traveling around the country to pursue my lifelong dream. I couldn't have asked for a better outcome. I'm blessed to be here.''

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/wires/06/29/2030.ap.bkn.lakers.farmar.0699/
*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*



Cris said:


> No, stop trying



C'mon, you know thats funny!


----------



## Unique

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*



Dr.Seuss said:


> C'mon, you know thats funny!


:naughty:


----------



## DANNY

Mejias from Sportsline said that Jordan Farmar isnt a good fit for the triangle
unless farmar learns how to shoot more consistently, I'm going to have to agree with mejias


----------



## afobisme

can this guy take it to the hole and finish/pass? i hope he can..


----------



## Silk D

dannyM said:


> Mejias from Sportsline said that Jordan Farmar isnt a good fit for the triangle
> unless farmar learns how to shoot more consistently, I'm going to have to agree with mejias


Farmar has a good head on his shoulders at only 19, and has the foundation of a good shot. Along with ball handling, Shooting is one of the most easily improved skills, when is comes to guards anyway. Farmar shows skills (playmaking, passing) that most players either have, or don't. Shooting can be improved; I'm more concerned about his defense.


----------



## afobisme

is he fast for a 6'2 guard? anywhere near tony parker/devin hariss/mike bibby fast?


----------



## Cris

*Re: Gotta love Pinnock's attitude*



Dr.Seuss said:


> C'mon, you know thats funny!


 Nah dude. Sorry.


----------



## Silk D

afobisme said:


> is he fast for a 6'2 guard? anywhere near tony parker/devin hariss/mike bibby fast?


No, not really. He gets to where he wants to go though, and he can really make things happen.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Lakers 2006 NBA Draft Thread *Picks 26 & 51**



Jamel Irief said:


> New top 5-
> 
> 1) Farmar
> *2) Williams*
> 3) Brown
> 4) Ager
> *5) Hassan Adams*


Nets fan now?


----------



## afobisme

oh that sucks... then maybe he can work on his mid range game?


----------



## HKF

Mejia should have watched more UCLA games. Farmar is a good player.


----------



## Cap

Farmar is alreay better than Sasha, who is the Lakers' only backup PG. It's a start, at least. I think he'll be a good PG someday.


----------



## afobisme

i still wanna keep sasha... hoping he could be a steve kerr type of guy. smush, on the other hand, is expendable in my opinion. he's not good at anything really...


----------

